# German Medal 1938



## BlobTop Bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Can anyone id this medal, and its value?


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 27, 2010)

Its a German Mothers cross, it has the likeness of Adolf Hitlers signature on the back. The front was blue and white enamel, with a long ribbon of white and blue. The prices I saw were from 150 up to 5000 for one with the gold and diamonds. There were some such as yours, but they were listed as without enamel/ribbons and without Hitlers signature which yours clearly has. Those were listed at 100.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks to MIdigger's info the info on wikipedia was quite easy to find:



> The *Cross of Honor of the German Mother' (German: Ehrenkreuz der deutschen Mutter'*), but often referred to simply as the *Mothers Cross* (_Mutterkreuz_), was an award of the Nazi regime. This award was instituted on 16 December 1938 as part of Hitler's initiative to encourage Aryan population growth. Only women of German origin qualified for such awards, though women from absorbed Germanic countries and areas (such as Austria, the Sudetenland and Danzig)  were also eligible. A mother could be awarded a bronze, silver, or gold  cross depending on the number of children she had borne. Eight or more  would entitle the woman to a gold cross, six to seven for silver, and  four to five for bronze.[1] The medal was not a permanent award, as mothers stood to be stripped  of the Mother's Cross if they proved themselves unworthy through neglect  of their children, marital infidelity, or any other social offense.[2] The crosses were awarded annually on the second Sunday in May (Mothering Sunday  or Mother's Day), so despite its institution in 1938, the first awards  were rendered in May 1939. The last awards were presented in 1944.[3] The first woman to receive the Cross of Honor of the German Mother was Magda Goebbels, the wife of Nazi Propaganda Minister Joseph Goebbels.[4] The couple had six children, and Madga was awarded the Silver Medal.


 

 Looks like that cross was awarded to the mother of 4 to 5 strapping young Aryans!


----------

